# Morrus:  Thank you



## Eternalknight (Oct 21, 2002)

In light of recent threads...

Morrus:  Thank you for providing a wonderful service to the community.  You are a legend, and if you are ever in my neck of the woods, I owe you a beer (or ten)  

Mods:  Keep up the good work, you are all doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 21, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *In light of recent threads...
> 
> Morrus:  Thank you for providing a wonderful service to the community.  You are a legend, and if you are ever in my neck of the woods, I owe you a beer (or ten) *



I echo that.







> *Mods:  Keep up the good work, you are all doing a wonderful job! *



What, no beer???  (j/k) Thank you.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2002)

Nah, we don't need another thanks thread. 

I do appreciate the sentiment, though, Eternalknight.  I'm really glad you like it here.


----------



## Eternalknight (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Nah, we don't need another thanks thread.
> 
> I do appreciate the sentiment, though, Eternalknight.  I'm really glad you like it here.  *




Well, without your site, and Eric's before you, I wouldn't have much to do on my days off .  Seriously though, I wouldn't get a tenth of the traffic to my site without EN World, and I'm just glad to see I can give something back by being one of the top 5 referrers to EN World.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Nah, we don't need another thanks thread. *




Why don't we make it a beer thread then?  I, too, would be more than willing to buy you, Morrus (or the mods, for that matter) a beer, if any of you find yourselves in Ithaca.

Granted, I'm not exactly putting myself out on a limb there...


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

Same goes for Sacramento!!  And I bet Reapersaurus would buy ya a round too!


----------



## arwink (Oct 21, 2002)

Ditto for Brisbane.  Heck, I'll even throw in a home cooked meal and a couch to crash on if you need it.

Maybe we can use the thread to set up the enworld mod world tour.  Places to crash and beer bought on the off chance any of them choose to start backpacking the globe


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Ditto for Brisbane.  Heck, I'll even throw in a home cooked meal and a couch to crash on if you need it.
> 
> Maybe we can use the thread to set up the enworld mod world tour.  Places to crash and beer bought on the off chance any of them choose to start backpacking the globe  *




Totally!!  There's can even be T-Shirts...

ENWORLD OWNER/ADMIN/MOD WORLD TOUR

Jan 3 - Garyh's futon, Sacramento, CA
Jan 14 - Arwink's couch, Brisbane, Australia
Jan 27 - Canis' fold-out, Ithaca, NY


----------



## hong (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus, you can beat me with a stick any time you want.


----------



## arwink (Oct 21, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Morrus, you can beat me with a stick any time you want. *




I thought that was just a given.

Lack of permission doesn't seem to stop anyone else


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

darn double post...


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

>




Agreed.

/me beats Hong with a stick.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 21, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Totally!!  There's can even be T-Shirts...
> 
> ...



A humble beginning for a "world" tour.

Perhaps we should mention the beer as an incentive...


----------



## arwink (Oct 21, 2002)

Heck, I'm offering Australian beer.  Australian beer *and* a couch.

What more incentive is necessary?


----------



## Eternalknight (Oct 21, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Heck, I'm offering Australian beer.  Australian beer *and* a couch.
> 
> What more incentive is necessary? *




And including me, that's two lots of Australian beer!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus, I'm offering you a couch and lots of cider in this far corner of Brittany. And if my geographic knowledge is accurate, for you Brittany is far nearer tahn Australia or the USA... 

_And, once again, Horacio hits hong with a stick, only to show that no permission is needed_


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 21, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *And including me, that's two lots of Australian beer! *



Seeing as touting the indigenous beers of my country won't exactly help my cause...  I can offer international diversity.  Ready access to Irish, English, Scottish, and occasionally German and Dutch beers.


----------



## Eternalknight (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus is gonna have one hell of a hang over after this!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Morrus is gonna have one hell of a hang over after this! *




A drinking world tour!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrus, there is a beer waiting in Kensington with your name on it! And several games too, if I can arrange it...!

/me also beats hong with a stick, just to show willing


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Morrus, there is a beer waiting in Kensington with your name on it! And several games too, if I can arrange it...!
> 
> /me also beats hong with a stick, just to show willing *




He must come here before, I asked before!

_Horacio beats hong again, only to bump the thread_


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

While I bitch a lot, I do love ENWorld!!!!  Missed it sooooo much yesterday!  Yes, thank you Morrus.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

I love ENWorld!

Beer to the moderators! (and administrators)

(and just because this is my 666th post, I beat hong with a stick...twice)


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I love ENWorld!
> 
> Beer to the moderators! (and administrators)
> 
> (and just because this is my 666th post, I beat hong with a stick...twice)  *



LOL you just want in the PrC!!!!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> LOL you just want in the PrC!!!! *




Yes, but is a wonderful excuse to beat Hong with a stick

_Horacio takes two sticks, like Dritzz his scimitars, and beats Hong using Improved Two Weapons Fighting_


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> LOL you just want in the PrC!!!! *




Psst... Don't tell everyone! 

(But I do love ENWorld )


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *While I bitch a lot, I do love ENWorld!!!!  Missed it sooooo much yesterday!  Yes, thank you Morrus.   *




You?  Naaaaaaaaaaaah.........


----------

